# Spinning in circles



## chichime

This is my first chi, but it is so cute when she gets excited she spins in a circle. She is always doing it in the am and also when she gets a treat. She is so happy and just spins in a circle. Is this normal chi behavior?


----------



## KB

oh yes, I think Lily is our champion spinner  
My dogs do it too :wave:


----------



## Cooper

Spinning can also be a sign of pent-up energy and excitement, nerves or a miriad of other emotions. Cooper spins on ocassion too and I don't try to correct it, however, I did see a dog training show where a little mixed breed spun all the time. The trainer just took the dog on a lot of walks to release all the energy that was causing that little guy's spinning habits. It was funny and sad at the same time... the little dog would get it's leash on, spin all the way to the door, spin down the steps and spin down the sidewalk.


----------



## Gadget's Mom

Cooper was that the dog whisperer?

I saw that too.... it was really funny watching that dog spin down the stairs...


----------



## Cooper

Gadget's Mom said:


> Cooper was that the dog whisperer?
> 
> I saw that too.... it was really funny watching that dog spin down the stairs...


Yep... that was it! LOL That poor little dog... she must have been soooo dizzy.


----------



## Alisha

It's so funny someone mentioned it because I have 2 chis and my girl Bella does this when she's excited we call her the Tornado :lol: she goes nuts spinnning round and round


----------



## Rachael Polachek

KB mamma said:


> oh yes, I think Lily is our champion spinner
> My dogs do it too :wave:


Yes, but we call it twirling at our house. :lol: If chi spinning/twirling was an Olympic sport (and personally, I don't understand why it's not :dontknow: ), Lily would easily win the gold medal. There's a reason she's called The Dancing Queen at daycare.


----------



## Rachael Polachek

I thought of something else Lily does. Besides the standard chi spin she also has her own unique move (at least I've never seen another dog do this). She stands with all 4 feet on the ground and flings her butt upwards. This propels her entire body off the ground into about a 180 twirl. She'll do this over and over, very fast, to the point I'm always afraid she'll launch herself into a wall or a piece of furniture. So far she hasn't collided with any immovable objects so I guess she knows what she's doing. :lol: 

I could tape lettuce leaves to her body and use her as a salad spinner.


----------



## Cooper

Rachael Polachek said:


> I could tape lettuce leaves to her body and use her as a salad spinner.


Do it... but take video so we all can see. :lol:


----------

